

FTP Shuts Down. Players to lose everything. - alex_martin
http://betting.betfair.com/poker/poker-news/full-tilt-poker-loses-license---players-set-to-los-290611.html

======
alex_martin
This is Full Tilt Poker - I can't put poker in the title.

